

Tagged.com pays $650k to settle criminal spamming charges - anigbrowl
http://www.contracostatimes.com/news/ci_14874240?nclick_check=1

======
wdewind
this link broken for anyone else? redirects me to

[https://secure.news.ycombinator.com/registration/?rPage=logi...](https://secure.news.ycombinator.com/registration/?rPage=login&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2Fitem%3Fid%3D1262604&eRightsSessionExpired=true&forced=true)

